# Flounder gig question!!? HELP



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

So I went last night and it was windy and all I saw was little 6inchers, what am I doing wrong?!?!? Tide was moving and they're we're bull minnows everywhere (bait fish)!! And another question how the heck do y'all see in windy conditions all I see is reflective chop haha? i use underwater lights, will out of water floods be better in wind?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Went lastnight also and got them pretty good using underwater lights. Just go slower and look really hard. This time of year the baitfish doesn't mean there are flounder there, they are more focused getting to the gulf to spawn. Some fish were barried up and pretty hard to see.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Shoot, those flounder don't like those windy conditions either. All you had to done was to went to a shoreline that was protected from the wind. ie... Wind blowing from the North, you don't flounder the North shore, you gotta flounder the South shore, no wind.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

When it choppy I cannot see anything anything at all I don't know how y'all do it
An I was on a protected side it was still windy haha


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain_Saylor said:


> When it choppy I cannot see anything anything at all I don't know how y'all do it
> An I was on a protected side it was still windy haha


I like gigging the wind blown side! There will be less people and I think the Flounder like it too. You may have just been at a bad location. 
what type of lights do you use??


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Shoot, those flounder don't like those windy conditions either. All you had to done was to went to a shoreline that was protected from the wind. ie... Wind blowing from the North, you don't flounder the North shore, you gotta flounder the South shore, no wind.


Don't you have that backwards?

Wind from the north the north shore is protected. The south shore is full of wind waves. (Fetch)

Jim


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

I use 5 of the eBay 12.68$ lights 900 lumens spotlights...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

jim t said:


> Don't you have that backwards?
> 
> Wind from the north the north shore is protected. The south shore is full of wind waves. (Fetch)
> 
> Jim


 
Uhhh No, I don't believe so. I could explain it to you, but I can see that too would be a task in itself. :whistling:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Think of a Pennisula. __________S. shore__________

__________N. shore__________
^^^^^^Wind Blowing^^^^^^ 

There you see, North side is rough, the other side which would be the South side is protected. But if you wanna look at it as having 2 North shores, then you're 1/2 right. lmao


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Ok but what about my lights!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Uhhh No, I don't believe so. I could explain it to you, but I can see that too would be a task in itself. :whistling:


Okay... if the wind is blowing from the north... it is relatively calm on the Gulf side of Fort Pickens. But a few miles offshore it gets bumpy. And on the sound side Ft Pickens is very rough.

If it's a South wind, the beach is getting hammered but the sound side is protected.

North wind (to me) means it is blowing from North to South. 

If the wind is from the North the Pensacola city shore is protected by the shoreline and buildings, so it is relatively smooth. However the South side of the bay is getting clobbered by waves from the SOUND side onto Ft. Pickens.

Maybe I am confused.

Jim


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain_Saylor said:


> I use 5 of the eBay 12.68$ lights 900 lumens spotlights...


Not excactly sure what kind of light you are talking about there...
Are you in a boat of wadeing??
I use 2 starfire lignts that are powered by a 12v battery.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Think of a Pennisula. __________S. shore__________
> 
> __________N. shore__________
> ^^^^^^Wind Blowing^^^^^^
> ...


 
This is a very confusing way to explain which shoreline is which.. 
The North Shoreline is the north side of the body of water and the south shoreline is the south side of the body of water.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay Jim, you are absolutely right. I'm not going to argue with you. I'm sorry I even posted, I should have known better. But You fish your windy shorelines and I'll fish my leeward sides. I see a half full glass of water, and you see a half empty one. 
But 1 last note. Try thinking of the wind as the direction indicator, not the physical location, that may help you understand.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/cheap-submersible-900-lumen-led-129335/ these are the lights I have


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay... but my wind indicator points toward the direction the wind is coming from, not the way it is going.

Jim


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Saylor, I use the Led's underwater. The britter the better. If that 900L isn't enough light, get a couple more. Underwater lights work best on calm to light chop. Above water lights work good for calm to rough. I use a 1.5 MCP handheld spotlight. You can concentrate the beam (light) better, you lose alot of visible/useful coverage area, but you can see better. You usually have to move slower to see them. But this is what and how I use them. It works for me. g/l


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Captain_Saylor said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/cheap-submersible-900-lumen-led-129335/ these are the lights I have


That looks like what I got but mine are 1500L. I bought the cheaper 900L ones on ebay. Also bought 1500L leds, I took the 900L out, and replaced it with the 1500L leds. They're bright, I use them projecting forward. I'm going to buy more 900L, and swap them out with 2500L. 
But those 900L lights you have should be bright enough. especially wade fishing.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

im gigging on a boat, i have 5 of those 900L, so doesnt that mean i pretty much have 4500 lumens?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Geez on the wind.The beach with the wind hitting you n the face is the beach to gigg.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Five you're wrong about the wind. The wind has pretty much no influence on where the flounder will be just harder to see them.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

i got 2 lights with 4200 lumes i see pretty good


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

flounderslayerman said:


> Five you're wrong about the wind. The wind has pretty much no influence on where the flounder will be just harder to see them.


 
I was being Facetious about the flounder not liking the rough side. There's no humor with you, huh. :whistling:


----------

